# Epoxy safe???



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

If you are building stuff for an aquarium that might have FW fish, plants, and/or inverts, is it safe to use epoxy glue?

(I tried to search this forum on epoxy but can't get any of the search buttons to work).

:?:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Epoxy is usually safe, yes. Some kinds are better than others, but in general, they'll almost all be fine. Make absolutely sure it's completely dried before use, and it wouldn't hurt to give it a good soak for a week, too, just to be sure.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Use underwater curing epoxy.... you shouldnt have a problem with waiting time.


----------

